# My 12th composition



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a more sparse piece, derived from my favourite scale.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It starts of neat but gets old close to the end. I really think instead of continuing to post all these short germs of ideas, focus more on developing and perhaps connecting the separate ideas you are coming up with into a full fledged composition.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It starts of neat but gets old close to the end. I really think instead of continuing to post all these short germs of ideas, focus more on developing and perhaps connecting the separate ideas you are coming up with into a full fledged composition.


my view of your suggestion is that it has been done in the past by the great masters. Then again even some masters wrote a lot of miniatures. My interest lies in writing and hearing shorter ideas, although a few of my pieces are more developed than others. Maybe if or when I get bored or run out of ideas, I might develop them more, but in general it is not what I like to hear that much in Classical.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> my view of your suggestion is that it has been done in the past by the great masters. Then again even some masters wrote a lot of miniatures. My interest lies in writing and hearing shorter ideas, although a few of my pieces are more developed than others. Maybe if or when I get bored or run out of ideas, I might develop them more, but in general it is not what I like to hear that much in Classical.


To me this comes off as more of an excuse and a justification, but that is just my perception.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> To me this comes off as more of an excuse and a justification, but that is just my perception.


Well, I can't blame you for that perception. But actually a few of my pieces has quite a lot of development in a short period of time. I'd say my 4th, 6th, 8th, and especially 10th go pretty far in terms of harmonic development. It is the themes or motifs that I'm not so interested in developing more, as I heard it done so much before already. I view my music as an extension of what is already existing, rather than trying to rival it, or copy it. But I think I did find a new scale that hasn't really been used, which I am interested in developing more, and which would take more than a couple of minutes to explore.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

When they will film once again "The Fall of the House of Usher" be sure to call them to include this piece in the movie.


----------

